# Finaly got my wheels on the car



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Got the wheels back from the poder coated a day before Dubas at the beach, and got the tires on the morning before we left, talk about cutting it close. Thanks to everyone that took pics of the car while at the show, i had a great time talking to everyone and putting some faces to the car. Alex get that suspention looked at i hear its mad illegal lol







. On with the pics from the show.























































me and b.diddy, hes a little







































finally me one with the car 
thanks again to everyone that shot these pics for me


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Finaly got my wheels on the car (runnin9z)*

they look fantastic on your car yo...ya got one of my fav. set of RS' out there right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif black bbs'.


----------



## ryaaannnn (Jul 29, 2006)

sexy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (ryaaannnn)*

Black wheels are hot this year. Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Black wheels are hot *always*. Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Finaly got my wheels on the car (Mr.Tan)*

looks awesome


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Finaly got my wheels on the car (runnin9z)*

looks pretty good.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

i really like your car, i saw it earlier today and was curious whose it was http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (Swoops)*

hot shît dude


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Wow looks great.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Fresh Cappuccino)*

I dig it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TackeeA3)*

hot hot hot!!!! specs?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dare_rick)*

wow. thats beautiful.


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dare_rick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dare_rick* »_hot hot hot!!!! specs?

it was kinda one of those build were we just slaped a bunch of parts to gether and hopeed it word work, thank god it did.
fronts are 17x8.5 et 29
rears are 17x9 et 21
205/45 tires all around.
Im hoping to get another set of 7 inch barels and bump the back up to 10s its still goign to look the same but it will look better on paper haha



_Modified by runnin9z at 2:26 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Finaly got my wheels on the car (runnin9z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_ Alex get that suspention looked at i hear its mad illegal lol







. 


Your car looks great, man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good times @ DaTB. Hopefully I'll get that repair order signed off


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Finaly got my wheels on the car (KoF)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Finaly got my wheels on the car (KoF)*

Looked ill.
Are they 5x114 fitment? I'm guessing no bc they look like bigger lips than your average 5x114.3 17x8 17x9 et45-ish that everyone is running (







)


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Finaly got my wheels on the car (runnin9z)*

love the stance on the car--mint.


----------



## GTI Fish 7 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Finaly got my wheels on the car (runnin9z)*

ahhhh i just got my car back form the shop and got the same set up as you did. Filled the piece where the exhaust came out. I thought I was going to be the first





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Finaly got my wheels on the car (GTI Fish 7)*

Damn dude, I'm diggin' those RSs A LOT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dare_rick)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the wheels


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

****s played lol i like it alot ash surprisingly alot


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (ryaaannnn)*


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_****s played lol i like it alot ash surprisingly alot

Thanks sweet cheeks


----------



## le-di-snake (Jun 9, 2009)

sooo pretty!!


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nice stance


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Finaly got my wheels on the car (runnin9z)*

your car is the poo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Finaly got my wheels on the car (autobahmer)*

loving it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: Finaly got my wheels on the car (autobahmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahmer* »_your car is the poo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









haha


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Finaly got my wheels on the car (Taj Franz)*

I'm curious mannn...

_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Looked ill.
Are they 5x114 fitment? I'm guessing no bc they look like bigger lips than your average 5x114.3 17x8 17x9 et45-ish that everyone is running (







)


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

fail bag.........


----------

